# anyone in Ohio!



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I am in contact with a person in Ohio (on another forum) who fosters cats and also is given many cats by people who don't want them, find strays etc. So if anyone is looking for a cat or kitten please tell me, she has a lot of breeds, ages and personalities. Here are some of the more unique ones she has now:



> I occasionally post cats who need homes up on here. I have a few unique ones now so I thought I would try again...
> 
> Snow Siamese MIX: Female, 3-4 years old, FULLY vetted. Very social, playful, loves to be in things, great in new situations, can take places with you. LOVES kids, men, people in general. ALPHA cat, loves to be up high on things.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

for some reason the pics are not showing up, I don't know if I'm allowed to post links to other forums so if you are interested in a cat PM me and I'll show you the link to the forum thread. If anyone wants any cat in Ohio you can post here or PM me and I will get in touch with her and see if she has anything like what you are looking for.


----------

